# My Personal Best



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Trumbull County - Got this guy at 10:45 am on opening day. 23.5 pounds, 10 inch beard, 1 1/4 and 1 1/8 spurs. 50 yards with the trusty old HnR 10 ga 3.5 inch mag with a Comp N Choke xxx Full choke. 

After he was down me and my buddy Steve were celebrating. As we were high fivein we heard a couple more birds gobble. I grabbed my bird and setup behind Steve and began to call. None of the birds would answer anything in my vest. Steve then called in 3 more long beards. They came in full strut gobblin their heads off. I had a shot at all 3 of them. However Steve did not have a clear shot at any of them. They hung up on my side of a big pin oak tree. They stuck around for a few minutes gobblin the whole time and then walked off the way they came in.

Once those three birds walked off another big long beard came in silent from behind me. He was 10 yards off to my left in full strut. He then seen his dead buddy laying behind me and he then walked off too.

It was a great day!!!!! Good Luck guys!!!!!


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

Good bird, congrats!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

nice bird...good hooks


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

very nice bird with some long limb hangers. go get another!


----------



## RedCanoe59 (Apr 9, 2009)

Nice bird rob, but it doesn't make up for you finishing last in the big buck contest at deer camp this year


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

awesome, sounds like you guys were on them.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

great bird! betting you guys will be back to the same area for another go around before long.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

nice bird. congrats on the PB.


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

Very cool, congrats!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Good story too, sometimes you wish you would buy 2 tags first before you nail a bird. But then you had shot your one limit for the day. Good job and not to take one for your buddy w/o a shot at them.


----------



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Great birds!!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice bird, where'd you find that choke at?


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

ezbite - I ordered that choke from Cabelas 3 or 4 years ago.


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome bird. Not a bad way to start turkey season at all.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Nice Bird - Congratulations !


----------

